# Is it just me...or this is kinda bad? lol



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 13, 2008)

So...every once in a while (usually when there's a new catalog) we put a new "makeover" article on Sephora.com...and they're usually not bad.  But the last few have been really...not good.

This one IMO isn't HORRIBLE, but it's definitely not something I would spotlight on our website, because it doesn't showcase the product or the artistry in a positive light.

Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com


Now...it could be just me, but I think if they're gonna do these step by step before&after makeovers, they should get a real photographer.  Those pics look like the makeup pictures I take in my dimly lit bedroom before I go out.  And they used mineral makeup, which usually isn't camera friendly, especially with the flash on.  Her complexion IMO looks very pancakey and her eyes have like reverse racoon eyes (like sunglass tan).  And I think it makes her look like an old woman who got into her 16 year old daughter's makeup, even though clearly in her before picture (which IMO is better than the after shot) she's a beautiful young woman with a very healthy complexion and a great natural appeal.  I think the look is good, the concept of it is very fun...but this doesn't really showcase it well.







 it makes me feel sad...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks awful, but that look is not too hot, anyway. It just looks unfinished and messy. And, damn, he could've done something with her brows.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 13, 2008)

That look looks terrible in my opinion, and I love bright blue eyeshadow. I dont think he blended it well at all...and I think if he was going to do something that bright he shouldnt have used a berry-ish lip, but a nude.  I could do better makeup than that in a heartbeat.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2008)

Awwww...I saw this!  I was really surprised that they showcased this.  She looks horrible.  It just looks poorly applied and amateurish.


----------



## liv (Feb 13, 2008)

That color lipstick with blue eyeshadow looks SO dated. Ugh.  And it doesn't look properly applied at all.  I've seen loads better step by step tutorials on here.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 13, 2008)

I totally agree. Not the best make over Sephora has done, and I usually love them.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 13, 2008)

Scary looking.


----------



## frocher (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a flattering look.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 13, 2008)

took the words right outta my mouth! I just saw this on Sephora.com last night and was like..."hm, really?" lol! Glad to know others thought the same thing


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with everything you said. It wouldn't be a bad eyeshadow choice either but its kind like they just slapped it on there. I don't know whats off about the shadow, but its not right.

Weird.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's really rubbish!! The idea I kinda like, just not the execution!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yikkes! That is B-A-D.

Kuuipo I like the picture of your kitty


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2008)

That's...not...great. :/


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 13, 2008)

It's very....wow. Not very well applied.


----------



## Odette (Feb 13, 2008)

Very poorly applied.


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like a random candid photo from the 80's... It looks cheap.

She's beautiful, with great natural skin; and yet they do that atrocious too-pale undereye concealer thing. It looks like they made a big mistake with the blue on each eye, and just covered it with a thick layer of pale loose foundation to hide it.

The lip and eye colours should never go together like that - they clash in a bad way (rather than the 'meant to' clashing that is common with bright coloured looks). And where is the eyebrow highlighter?
With that colour eyeshadow, the brows need colour to stop them looking so washed out/grey - it looks like they have caught foundation powder.

However, on the close up photos; those eye colours look amazing with her brown eyes! Shame about the application etc.


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah that does look pretty bad.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the before photo.   That was me in the '80s.  You could see my e/s from down the street.


----------



## oulala (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks much better in the before.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I'd rather go out with dark eyes than have my undereye area look that white.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 14, 2008)

those pictures (and the look actually) are really terrible...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 14, 2008)

My sister, mother,  and cousins never wore their makeup like this in the 1960s.  They would wear a touch of matte blue  or green e/s on their lids NOT under them like that.  They would wear a heavy black liquid eyeliner on the upper lid.  They barely wore foundation and not heavy application of concealer. 

What is up with the concealer?  It's on the nose and looks like white out under the eyes?  Wait!  I think that I did that too in the 80's.   I was quite a site to behold.  

Hey, I think they got the pictures reversed of the before and after.


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 14, 2008)

just horrible!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

It doesn't look professional at all. I see better makeup on here.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 16, 2008)

part of me loves it & part of me thinks it's awful...hmm...i think the weird foundation killed it.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2008)

thats just sick!!! eurghhh
it looks like a lil girl has done it on her!  I think they need to come and look at the FOTD's on specktra before they do a before and after lol


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 16, 2008)

I love bright blue eyeshadow with a passion, but when I saw that look I just cringed.  There is no blending or changing of colors, and that choice of lip color is not helping the situation at all!  And I just want to smack the MA for putting concealer under her eyes like that!!  ARRGHHH!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Awwww...I saw this!  I was really surprised that they showcased this.  She looks horrible.  It just looks poorly applied and amateurish._

 
She looks like crap.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 16, 2008)

haha I thought I was the only one who thought this was bad.  I looked at it and was like..."Uhh...I guess he knows what he's doing?"  Maybe he had an off day.  I was looking at the Too Faced one too though I think it's really the lighting too.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2008)

what were they thinking????


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 17, 2008)

that looks bad!!! the eye and lip just dont go together at all and the blending is awful...it doesn't look blended at all..and I kno most sephora artists can do better then that....yah not good at all


----------



## lazytolove (Feb 17, 2008)

maybe a lil bit less blue and more smokey and black liner. I think that's a nice blue color but less is more =]


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 17, 2008)

It looks terrible. Why didn't he blend the colours?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2008)

THANK YOU!

Everybody at work was humiliated that this ended up ONLINE for the PUBLIC to see.  I'm glad I'm not just being overcritical, it's terrible!!!

That mineral makeup is absolutely NOT camera-ready.  I'm embarrassed lol  

And hellz yes to whoever was equally appalled at the Too Face one.  I unfortunately got punked into being their model at a training, and they made me look like a cracked out tranny.  Black/green eyeshadow all the way up to my brows and hot pink lips! Terrible!


----------



## redambition (Feb 20, 2008)

errrrr... are they for real? 

i don't mind the colours so much, but the application and the reverse tan around the eyes... argh!

*hides from the scary makeup*


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 21, 2008)

I think that picture belongs in the "Makeup Crimes" thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The picture quality is shoddy. C'mon Sephora, couldn't you get a guy with a better camera than a Kodak Easyshare? 
Horrible blending. It looks like some eight-year-old kid applied it. 
The awful undereye concealer. Puuuuke. 
Horrid foundation. Her "before" shot had her complexion looking a million times better than after that shoddy foundtion and ghostly undereye concealer were applied. 
Mismatched makeup. Berry lips...with bright blue eyeshadow? Uh...no. That looks like something I'd might see on Kelly Osbourne, she's a textbook example of what not to do with makeup. 

I'm surprised that got okayed!  Someone had to have not been in their right mind, or have been on drugs, or something.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

FYI I just found out....

That entire thing was done by Urban Decay artists/designers/marketing team.  The only dumbass thing Sephora had to do with it was upload it to our website lol

I have a little more faith now in our National Artists, but hot damn! It still makes me shudder lol.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 25, 2008)

I figured it was from the Urban Decay artists since all the products were Urban Decay. I don't expect much from them considering they posted a blog entry once on myspace:
Myspace.com Blogs - Donâ€™t Be a Dirty Makeup Artist - Urban Decay Cosmetics MySpace Blog
 Quote:

  We recently caught up with one of our favorite up-and-coming makeup artists, Jeni Chua, and she passed along a helpful hint WE didn't even think of. For hygienic purposes, she recommends not using the brush provided when applying our Liquid Liner on multiple clients.  
 
That's nasty. Corporate UD didn't think of that? I'm surprised whoever runs the myspace actually approved my comment saying "REALLY Urban Decay? You guys didn't know that?" considering I was pretty much insulting them!

Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of UD shadows that I really love, but the company itself... iono.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2008)

I've seen clowns with better makeup.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've seen clowns with better makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. Indeed.

I think this look will scare anyone away those who naturally shy away from bright eyeshadows.


----------



## mistella (Mar 5, 2008)

wow that IS bad!


----------



## Labonte (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats really bad


----------



## duckduck (Mar 5, 2008)

What is up with UD these days?! I think they got an artist that is really fond of TONS of eye color, and as little blending as possible. Or maybe a photographer who in fond of really terrible lighting. Or both. Either way, I am not impressed.


----------



## aziza (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I figured it was from the Urban Decay artists since all the products were Urban Decay. I don't expect much from them considering they posted a blog entry once on myspace:
Myspace.com Blogs - Donâ€t Be a Dirty Makeup Artist - Urban Decay Cosmetics MySpace Blog


That's nasty. Corporate UD didn't think of that? I'm surprised whoever runs the myspace actually approved my comment saying "REALLY Urban Decay? You guys didn't know that?" considering I was pretty much insulting them!

Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of UD shadows that I really love, but the company itself... iono._

 
That is so NAST!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It reflects badly on the company as does this so called "makeover." I'm actually kind of disappointed.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 5, 2008)

She looks waaaay better in the before pic. And her eyes look....weird in an inexplicable way...


----------

